# California Zephyr Consist



## Mr. R. (Feb 18, 2011)

What is the current consist of the California Zephyr these days? I thought I read somewhere that the sleepers were being placed in the rear, true?


----------



## Bierboy (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr. R. said:


> What is the current consist of the California Zephyr these days? I thought I read somewhere that the sleepers were being placed in the rear, true?


We rode it in October, and, yes, the sleepers were at the end of the consist. Loved it for several reasons -- no one wandering through our car (we were the last car), and great photo ops out the back window....


----------



## Mr. R. (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. So that would put the coaches up front, followed by the SSL, diner and then the two sleepers in the back, correct?


----------



## steamer (Feb 18, 2011)

Another question.....why move the sleepers to the rear of the train? Less noise from the horn? Is the rear car uncomfortable due to sway or whip?


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 18, 2011)

I was on the #5 on Thursday, the 10th, & the sleepers were on the back!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Feb 18, 2011)

I thought they were on the rear because of the added sleeper operation at DEN......


----------



## AlanB (Feb 18, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> I thought they were on the rear because of the added sleeper operation at DEN......


I believe that the short turn Denver sleeper only runs during the summer and maybe for the Thanksgiving & Christmas holidays.


----------



## arrow3 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I was on the #5 on Thursday, the 10th, & the sleepers were on the back!


I was on that train too! There were no Denver sleepers - just two sleepers in the back (Transdorm in the front behind the baggage car).


----------



## Bierboy (Feb 18, 2011)

Mr. R. said:


> Thanks for the info. So that would put the coaches up front, followed by the SSL, diner and then the two sleepers in the back, correct?


Yes.


----------



## Bierboy (Feb 18, 2011)

steamer said:


> Another question.....why move the sleepers to the rear of the train? Less noise from the horn? Is the rear car uncomfortable due to sway or whip?


In my experience, the rear car(s) are no more or less comfortable due to sway than any other cars.


----------



## friendly45 (Feb 19, 2011)

Last august the two EMY sleepers were on the front and the third one (DEN sleeper) was on the back.



Tumbleweed said:


> I thought they were on the rear because of the added sleeper operation at DEN......


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 19, 2011)

As long as there in the back on April I'm happy.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 19, 2011)

Being on the rearmost car has the advantage of being able to view out of the back window. Being on the foremost sleeper you are closer to the dining car - so ask for which ever is most important to you. Also, if you are concerned about sway - as on a cruise ship, the lower you are the less you feel the side to side to side motion. Actually I have never noticed this on the Superliners.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Feb 19, 2011)

As was previously mentioned, you do not get the "crack the whip" effect in the last car on a superliner train like you do on the single level train.


----------



## The Chief (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's what *donctor* noted on a Nov 2010 update here:

*CALIFORNIA ZEPHYR*
— 6 sets
 
----|---- —— Heritage Baggage
0540|0640 —— Superliner Trans-Dorm/Sleeper
0510|0610 —— Superliner Coach
0511|0611 —— Superliner Coach
0512|0612 —— Superliner Coach
----|---- —— Superliner Sightseer Lounge
----|---- —— Superliner Diner
0531|0631 —— Superliner Sleeper
0532|0632 —— Superliner Sleeper


----------



## greatcats (Feb 19, 2011)

I got off the westbound #5 early this morning in Salt Lake City. The two sleepers were on the rear. I did stand in the back for a little while, but the window was very dirty. WHat if the Transdorm was to be used for some revenue sleeper passengers? How would the agtendant look after the car? I am continuing Sunday night to Emeryville. A trip report will be forthcoming.


----------



## Bierboy (Feb 20, 2011)

greatcats said:


> ...I did stand in the back for a little while, but the window was very dirty...


Yeah, that was the case on the the #6 coming home in October. Made it more difficult to get good photos...

In the way out on #5, the window was fairly clean and good for viewing/photographing...


----------



## gaspeamtrak (Feb 20, 2011)

Are all the Superliner trains out west and CNO/Capital LTD running with thw sleepers on the rear?

I personally prefer this myself!


----------



## arrow3 (Feb 20, 2011)

gaspeamtrak said:


> Are all the Superliner trains out west and CNO/Capital LTD running with thw sleepers on the rear?
> 
> I personally prefer this myself!


I was on the CL a few weeks ago and the sleepers were in the front of the train.


----------



## Donctor (Feb 20, 2011)

gaspeamtrak said:


> Are all the Superliner trains out west and CNO/Capital LTD running with thw sleepers on the rear?


No.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 20, 2011)

Mr. R. said:


> What is the current consist of the California Zephyr these days? I thought I read somewhere that the sleepers were being placed in the rear, true?



I was on the CZ last week in a sleeper on the rear!

RF


----------



## George K (Oct 5, 2014)

Just an update from my experience the week before last:

Rear to front:

2 sleepers (I was in the rearmost)

Diner

Lounge

(I think) coaches (don't know how many - I didn't go forward beyond the lounge car)

Transition sleeper (I was originally booked there, but got moved, by request, to a regular sleeper).


----------



## chakk (Oct 5, 2014)

The CZ has 3 coaches much of the year, but sometimes only 2 in the off-seasons. A few tears ago, when the ciaches were on the rear, there were some runs when the coach attendants locked the rearmost coach and made all psgrs sit in the first two. Presumably to reduce their workload of cleaning the carpets of that third coach.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Slasharoo (Oct 5, 2014)

greatcats said:


> I got off the westbound #5 early this morning in Salt Lake City. The two sleepers were on the rear. I did stand in the back for a little while, but the window was very dirty. WHat if the Transdorm was to be used for some revenue sleeper passengers? How would the agtendant look after the car? I am continuing Sunday night to Emeryville. A trip report will be forthcoming.


In the transdorm on the CZ, the first coach attendant takes care of the paid passengers. I rode in it last fall, and it was great. A farther walk to the lounge and diner, but quiet and well looked after.

edit to apologize for not noticing that this is a reply to an old post. Sorry.


----------

